# Victory VAP



## Jacques Malan

Who out there is shooting Victory arrows. I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Larry brown

I shoot em, great tough arrow. Only issue would be components for some, I don’t have the issue but some have said some inconsistencies with Victory components. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## equilibrium

*I shoot them. 500 VAP V1. Love them and win a lot with them. The thing is, there are a lot of arrows that will perform equally as good. The best thing about any arrow is the confidence it gives you when others are watching. If, your asking because you want them, once you find the right spine and tip weight you will not be disappointed.*


----------



## huteson2us2

I shoot the Vaps too well. Even using pin nocks, they break when hit by another arrow. When up to 16 arrows are shot into the same spot on the field round or 900 round, it is MY Vaps that suffer. I got a dozen new V1 Vaps Elite last year ( because I was running out of my previous dozen) and robin hooded the very first two that I shot on the field course. Of course they did not match the previous dozen Vaps in color or looks and cannot be shot with them as all your arrows must match. So I would rather shoot the Easton ACCs instead when shooting 4 or more arrows into a single spot. Cheaper, stronger, and still accurate. As far as expensive arrows (like the Pro Tours), I love to watch an archer cry when one of his arrows are destroyed.


----------



## ruffjason

I shoots VAPs for 3D and hunting. Great arrows imo.* 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## huteson2us2

After reading this article about Vaps, I went out yesterday and shot my remaining 10 Vaps. (I only shot the arrows once before after getting them and robinhooded the first two arrows I shot). I shot them into different spots yesterday as stated by others. One per spot at 10 and 20 yards to tune. I have to bare shaft tune in AZ. Paper tuning is something that you pay a worker at the shop to do for you here. Then went to 60 yards and put 4 into the spot to see about getting a longer distance for my sight setting. 4 arrows are required by the NFAA to score a target and 60 yards is the longest distance I can shoot arrows into the spot since my mini stroke last summer. When I went down to retrieve my arrows, one was crushed leaving me 9 arrows. So a great arrow for accuracy but not for more than one arrow per target.


----------



## ruffjason

huteson2us2 said:


> After reading this article about Vaps, I went out yesterday and shot my remaining 10 Vaps. (I only shot the arrows once before after getting them and robinhooded the first two arrows I shot). I shot them into different spots yesterday as stated by others. One per spot at 10 and 20 yards to tune. I have to bare shaft tune in AZ. Paper tuning is something that you pay a worker at the shop to do for you here. Then went to 60 yards and put 4 into the spot to see about getting a longer distance for my sight setting. 4 arrows are required by the NFAA to score a target and 60 yards is the longest distance I can shoot arrows into the spot since my mini stroke last summer. When I went down to retrieve my arrows, one was crushed leaving me 9 arrows. So a great arrow for accuracy but not for more than one arrow per target.


Nice shooting.* It is impressive to robin hood a VAP.* I break nocks and shoot through fletching on occasion buy rarely robin hood one due to the micro diameter.* 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Tipe

Consistent, pretty durable and not so expensive arrow. 
Haven't buy any V1, only have V6's what I got second hand and they're pretty good arrows.
I have 3DHV's as my 3D/Field arrows and they're lot more fragile but also pretty forgiving arrows in my setup.

Ysterdays best group from 60m distance to 40cm field spot...
I was actually shooting my sight marks in order and that's why I shot for this target that far.











I have TopHat pin's and points on my VAP's and there is no problem at all for consistency of tolerances.
Or RH'd arrows either 'cause of that pin is protecting pretty well.

Only arrow what I've RH'd at this size from 50m is Pierce.
But then I had bushings, not pins.









But pin's does protect.. after this hit, no problem in arrow itself.


----------



## JFQuest72

I've been shooting VAP V6's for a couple of years now and I have destroyed quite a few nocks but only one arrow, thanks to the pins. 
I have made a few changes in what fletching I am using but that is about it.

Was trying to work on my sight settings this morning and this was one of my patterns at 50m!









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod Heidemann

I have been shooting the VAP V1 500 spine, they are great..


----------



## carlosii

Can't speak to VAPs but I have some that I'm setting up.

I also bought some HV's and kind of disappointed in them. I had one that went through my backstop and it snapped right at the point where the coating ends near the fletching. That's shooting 40 pounds out of a compound. I''m having a difficult paper tuning them so I gave up and tried walk back tuning them. They didn't group near as well as my older Easton Lightspeeds.

For what it's worth.................


----------



## carlosii

Tipe said:


> Consistent, pretty durable and not so expensive arrow.
> Haven't buy any V1, only have V6's what I got second hand and they're pretty good arrows.
> I have 3DHV's as my 3D/Field arrows and they're lot more fragile but also pretty forgiving arrows in my setup.
> 
> Ysterdays best group from 60m distance to 40cm field spot...
> I was actually shooting my sight marks in order and that's why I shot for this target that far.
> 
> View attachment 6813171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TopHat pin's and points on my VAP's and there is no problem at all for consistency of tolerances.
> Or RH'd arrows either 'cause of that pin is protecting pretty well.
> 
> Only arrow what I've RH'd at this size from 50m is Pierce.
> But then I had bushings, not pins.
> 
> View attachment 6813177
> 
> 
> But pin's does protect.. after this hit, no problem in arrow itself.
> View attachment 6813179


I am looking at some 3D HV's for 3D. The 500 spine must have a much thinner wall than the 400's or the 600's since they are lighter than either one at 5.0 gpi. You mention they are fragile and that concerns me. Are you shooting pin nocks on your 3DHV's?


----------



## Tipe

carlosii said:


> I am looking at some 3D HV's for 3D. The 500 spine must have a much thinner wall than the 400's or the 600's since they are lighter than either one at 5.0 gpi. You mention they are fragile and that concerns me. Are you shooting pin nocks on your 3DHV's?


I do shoot 400 spine 3DHV's with pin's.
No problem. Last weekend I'd lost 2 nocks and pin's get hitted that much that I will replace them.
Shaft itself is OK.

Actually don't know for shure should I go lighter, one guy shoot'd 500 spine 3DHV's two weeks ago and he told they're OK with 60 pounder and 28.5" DL.
Same poundage and DL what I have.

Well those what I have are already going about 310fps and are pretty light.
Too light and it's not so forgiving anymore... not shure but usually that's the way they go.

I have 26" carbon to carbon, 110gr head and tophat pin + beiter nock + Vanetech 2.25 Swift vanes and weight is about 294Gr/arrow.
Speed is about 310fps and I think I will go with that now. They fly/group pretty well and are sord of forgiving so I don't want to mess with that much.
I ordered new cut off glue point's where I can go up to 110-150gr head... will test them later. Some day will test also 90gr and how they fly.
Should get some more speed with Reckoning but we'll see that when bow arrives.


----------



## GMtech

I've been out of archery 20 years and just picked up a new bow and was shocked on the arrow prices. Purchased 1/2 dozen ACC shafts (great arrow 20 years ago) and fletched them. Wasted one of them on my first time out hitting something hard in one of the bales (pushed the point into the shaft), now came across the Victory Vaps V6 and ordered a dozen cause they are bout 1/2 the price of the ACC.


----------



## Unclegus

Been shooting VAP's since 2010. Can't imagine shooting anything else. Be sure to use nock pins.


----------



## gumboman

> Been shooting VAP's since 2010. Can't imagine shooting anything else. Be sure to use nock pins.


What are the benefits to using pin nocks? Don't they require the metal bushing? This adds cost and weight.


----------



## Unclegus

Yes, they require a bushing and pin nocks. I hated the cost, and only used G nocks. After splitting the ends of a couple of dozen, it finally sunk in. Been using them for about four years and haven't lost one yet. although I have replaced a boat load of nocks and pins.


----------



## Tipe

gumboman said:


> What are the benefits to using pin nocks? Don't they require the metal bushing? This adds cost and weight.


Yesterday's 3D competition I would loose 2 arrows if there was no pin nocks.
Shot too tight group. Now just changed pin's what are damaged and new nocks and those arrows are good to go again.

For hunting, there's no benefit, but competition or target arcehry that's best arrow protection what U can have.


----------



## blademan

VAPs with pins and pin nocks are awesome. Very hard to destroy one when shooting target. They also fit nicely inside an Easton x 10!


----------



## Tipe

And one arrow saved again, this time Victory 3DHV.
Did shoot 75m testing different vane configurations.


----------



## guidoTRX

I shoot the victory VAP elite V1 target arrow. 400 spine with 100gr top hat points. cut to 28". total comes to 324gr with a spine of 392. i love these arrows for outdoor shoots.


----------



## feelinfine

I have VAP Sport - great value for money. Only complaint is from other archers who try to pull out my arrows - the flared inserts can make it difficult to pull out of high-density targets.


----------

